# New Outbacker



## Okie (May 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

We have been reading posts for a couple months now. We found it a couple weeks prior to purchasing our 2006 29FBHS in March and you all really helped us make up our minds...thank you.

We have taken her out twice now and had a great time. Looking forward to a great summer of camping.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Post often.

What state are you from?

Gary


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Glad you joined. Let us know where you live (or Outback)!

Randy


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site. I hope you enjoy your new TT as much as we are enjoying ours.

Happy Camping!

action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Okie!* action

And congratulations on the new Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action Enjoy your TT.

Scott


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on your purchase of an Outback and welcome to the forum. Share all experiences and maybe we'll meet camping one day


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Okie to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 29FBHS
And post often

Don action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrat on the new Outback!! Glad you're here. Post as many question as you like.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

action *welcome aboard* action 







*congrats on the new29fbhs *









darrel


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi Okie action

Were new to the boards too. Just picked up our 27RSDS this weekend, and just love it.

This board was a great resource to us to.

Hope to see ya around


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, Okie!!! *action action


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome aboard, Okie. Post early and post often.

Reverie


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, Okie, from a former Okie resident married to an Okie!

action action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome, Okie!

Glad to have you with us here on Outbackers!

Post often.

Hey, if not too far from central Texas, join us for a rally now and then.

Mark


----------



## Okie (May 8, 2006)

summergames84 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers, Okie, from a former Okie resident married to an Okie!
> 
> action action
> [snapback]108600[/snapback]​


Yes, we currently live in southwestern Oklahoma but lived in San Antonio, Texas for about 4 years between 1998 and 2004. We loved to go camping in Port Aransas when we were in San Antonio but discovered it too late to enjoy it as much as we would have liked.

Now, being in Oklahoma, we really have to watch the weather forecasts before we make our weekend plans and I suspect mswalt does the same.

Looking forward to many more trips...Thanks all for the welcomes and the wealth of info we have already gathered.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your trailer









Thor


----------

